# Problem beim erstellen einer .GIF-Animation (Photoshop CS3 Extended)



## Aero89 (29. März 2009)

Hallo COM,

ich habe mir in "Photoshop CS3 Extended" eine Animation im Animations-Fenster zusammengestellt. Siehe hier:







Beim Klick auf den Play-Button wird auch die Animation so abgespielt, wie sie soll.
Laut diversen Tutorials, Video-Anleitungen und ein bissl Googln/Yahoon/Liven soll man
über:

 "Datei => Für Web und Geräte speichern""
gehen und das ganze als (animiertes) .GIF abspeichern.

Nun stehe ich vor dem großen Problem, dass diese Option nicht zur Verfügung steht (grau hinterlegt):






Wenn ich ein Bild öffne, gibt es diese Option bei "Datei" (nicht grau hinterlegt), nur eben nicht, wenn ich versuche eine Animation zu erstellen.

Meine Frage ist nun, WER KANN MIR HELFEN
Ich meine, mache ich irgendetwas falsch?
Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten in Photoshop eine .GIF-Animation, möglichst mit Transparenten Hintergrund zu erstellen / exportieren

Ich habe jetzt stundenlang probiert und gemacht, natürlich auch gegooglt, Yahoot und auch gelived, ohne Ergebnis, auch die integrierte Hilfe hat nichts gebracht.

Es wird doch nicht so schwer sein, eine simple .GIF-Animation zu erstellen. Bitte helft mir, ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter!

Ich danke jeden schon mal im Vorraus

Gruß

Aero89


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Ganz einfach: Stelle bei "Bild" -> "Modus" 8-bit ein....


----------

